# Tear away bead (zip strip) finishing with automatic finishing tools



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

Whats up guys. Just wanted to know if you guys have any tips for finishing tear away bead with automatic finishing tools. 

Is there a way/tool to finish tear away bead with automatic tools?

To be clear the zip butts up to existing drop ceilings, if that makes a difference. Thanks in advance


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We've always done zip strip by hand


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

The bead would have to sit perfectly flat all the time to make it easy to use something like a 5" box on. What are the chances of that ? Doing it by hand is easier.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> The bead would have to sit perfectly flat all the time to make it easy to use something like a 5" box on. What are the chances of that ? Doing it by hand is easier.


Yes you have the feel for it and works for you good, I tryed it box style no easy:blink:


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

that's what I figured, I have a couple hundred feet of it coming up and was wondering if there was a way to save some time on it.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gluedandscrewed said:


> that's what I figured, I have a couple hundred feet of it coming up and was wondering if there was a way to save some time on it.


 Make sure the hangers leave a gap!! Thats the only thing that speeds that up and a nice stapler


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Trim tex does a mud set tear away, team that up with Tape pro's applicator head and you have a faster install. But you still have to coat by hand.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosxsBmJ92c#t=29


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

I will have Noe and his team pull a wheel off a 8" box and give it a go.

Joe


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> I will have Noe and his team pull a wheel off a 8" box and give it a go.
> 
> Joe


 What brand of 8" box does Noe and the boys use?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> What brand of 8" box does Noe and the boys use?


what part of Noe did you not understand


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> What brand of 8" box does Noe and the boys use?


I would say if any box would work it would b the blueline!!
Wheels r on the inside as u know!:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> what part of Noe did you not understand


 I understand just fine. What part do you not understand?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I would say if any box would work it would b the blueline!!
> Wheels r on the inside as u know!:thumbsup:


not sure that wheels being inside would matter to me but we each have different feels for how we run stuff, tryed hard enough you would get the swing of things, least that is what I found out


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> I will have Noe and his team pull a wheel off a 8" box and give it a go.
> 
> Joe


thats just the best I heard in a long time Joe-man how bout ya label it 
T-T High Jacker


----------



## Trim-Tex TechSupport (Mar 19, 2013)

We ran a box along the Tear Away Bead and it took 2 passes plus a mud knife to fill it in nicely.











The first pass with the box left the mud un-even and not fully filled on the Tear Away leg. 












The Second pass with the box filled it in but it still needed a 3rd pass with a mud knife to fully coat the bead smoothly.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> not sure that wheels being inside would matter to me but we each have different feels for how we run stuff, tryed hard enough you would get the swing of things, least that is what I found out


Look at Joe's pics!!
If that was a Columbia/TT or any other box the wheels stick out the side!:whistling2:
Or u would have 2 run it an angle so the wheels were away from the bead which prob would work! But then u get a whole dif bunch of problems!!!


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Can use them on shadow line as well. With the bead guides fitted you can drop one guide into the shadow recess to help keep it straight and away from the wall.
There's just enough clearance.


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Like this:









Reveals also.

Bead guides:

http://www.tapepro.com/?p=tools&t=fbbg


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yes that works for some like I said, I tryed it and could not swing a whole building, coupla swipes was about the most I could do, look at apla-tech they can run their tools on their unedited videos, how do they do it they own the tools and we have not seen them wrap a couple miles of tape stream

some can some might:blink:

Last I seen was a chunk of plastic for inside angles at a top price of 271 retail at the suppliers, did also see 2 brand names attached to the product so does that mean we pay double...
now how is that for construction criticism
Mr. G


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

A little cryptic Joe. I take it you are referring to the Manta Ray?
Have a closer look next time you see one. It has been machined to very close tolerances in a very difficult to machine profile. It's not cheap to make and the volumes are relatively low. It does work however.

Tom.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

tomg said:


> A little cryptic Joe. I take it you are referring to the Manta Ray?
> Have a closer look next time you see one. It has been machined to very close tolerances in a very difficult to machine profile. It's not cheap to make and the volumes are relatively low. It does work however.
> 
> Tom.


will see when some taper has one we will take a look


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

tomg said:


> A little cryptic Joe. I take it you are referring to the Manta Ray?
> Have a closer look next time you see one. It has been machined to very close tolerances in a very difficult to machine profile. It's not cheap to make and the volumes are relatively low. It does work however.
> 
> Tom.


Tom, u should c the tube I was using today!:blink:
Its 1 of the originals from about 20 years ago:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> will see when some taper has one we will take a look


If you're talking taper reviews on the Manta, Joe, some that were already done: http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/manta-ray-adjustable-mud-head-trim-tex-inc


----------

